# 1970 Ford 4400



## Aporia34 (Dec 25, 2011)

I am looking for transmission fluid for the hydrostatic transmission in my tractor. The auto parts guys continue to insist that Type F is fine. I keep saying "hydrostatic" they keep repeating back "automatic". Am I living in an alternate universe? Where else might I be able to find what I am needing quickly? The nearest tractor type supply or repair is a trek.


----------

